# Were did you get your Handle?



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I have been looking at a lot of talks names and wanted to hear the story's of how you come up with them?
I will start!
When my daughter was born I would keep a pink rubberducky on the dash of my truck. Every time she would get upset I would get it and squeak it a few times and she was happy again.
So for my first fathers day my wife told me I could buy a new boat!!! (also my first boat in a few years).
So me and my wife went in search of my boat!! It was a 14 42 alumacraft with a 4 stroke 20hp mercury motor!! All brand new!! As I was righting the check for the boat my wife seen some pink letters and picked them up.
She then told me that if I wanted the boat I had to let her name it and put it on the boat in pink letters. 
Long story short born the rubberducky and since that's my boats name seemed like the perfect handle on here.
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

My initials are dwg & when I was a kid all my buddies would call me dawg, they called me other names, but liked this one better.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The ladies called me smack or daddy and my buddies called me mac daddy so smackdaddy came naturally. The 53 is just random #s from my email address and theyre the last two digits of a hotties number from back in the day when you had to memorize numbers, write them down in a little black book or on the wall next to the "house phone" which is pretty much obsolete these days. 


-mac-


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

6'3" 270lbs size 14 foot = Big Will also a nickname


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hometown + Profession + Old Job number in the Marine Corps


----------



## hoginator (May 3, 2011)

I was killing hogs every single day of the week...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

C- Chris 
Hern5972-Hernandez


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

Well i picked up the potato salad from a fellow 2cooler for a 2cool dike get together a few years ago.I thought about it and i like Ron White so i took Tator Salad.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

blaminack= Bill Laminack. I have used this for email, screen names, etc, for years. Type that into Google and you will see a long trail of all of the stuff that I have been into since the beginning of the internet.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

My initials. 

And I'm the third.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

outta thin air. Know a guy whos handle was Mr sawzall and it sounded cool so I came up with something in the same neighborhood.

Never operated a stumpgrinder in my life.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

The first thing I asked when I joined 2cool......


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

When I first picked it, I had little kids, too young to fish from a kayak. Had to get *out early *to fish and get back before everyone got up and started their days.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

A good day = we'll catch a couple more
an average day = lets make a couple more cast or wait a couple more minutes
A bad day = let's drink a couple more before we head in.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm a righty, my dad is lefty so when I was about 8 I picked up one of my dad's left handed baitcasters and started using it. The first time my grandad saw my using it he called me a southpaw sob, he later just shortened it to southpaw and it stuck. So there you have it.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I run a 1991, 21' Shallow Sport = 9121SS


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I have been called cajunbob for a long time the wife and I can't remember who started it but it stuck.


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sure I will never get tired of fishing. That's why I chose this handle


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Used to play Quake way back in the day online. So I used FireEater since I am a firefighter. I use it across the boards and also FE on some.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

When I first bought a pc back in 94 I wanted "redfish" but that name was already taken so I just added my first name.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

I remember having to dance to the song, ( by the same name ) in elementary school, on square dance day. I'm also 6'4"...


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

I believe sun burn is self explanatory. Lol


----------



## cobra342 (Apr 11, 2011)

Favorite Car- Shelby Cobra
I forgot where I got the number I picked it up when I was young and just liked it


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

For years when I was working and saw the surf flat of the wind SE @ 5, I would *wish *I was *fish*ing. When I got my first boat I rearranged the wording to *Fish Wish.*


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

SSST, spotted speckeled sea trout


----------



## redfish..yum (Nov 17, 2011)

Mine is self explanatory


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I had been geocaching for awhile until I took up fishing. After awhile I was fishing more than geocaching. Thus the name fishingcacher.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Used to run a 1993 21 foor Kenner we bought from my grandfather(RIP) I like our new boat but I miss the Kenner sometimes just for sentimental reasons.


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

*handle*

My fishing buddy, who doesn't 2cool much, started calling me gatortrout after a particularly successful springtime wade where i managed to put together very heavy stringer of trout with "shoulders" with the best one at about 27" and 8 lbs! :bounce:


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Handle*

My passion is fishing for and conserving the greatest inshore fish on the coast, spotted seatrout. I love to fish for and particularly, sight fish, big solitary sow trout. Thus the word sow is reversed to read wos. I know, it doesn't make a lot of sense does it. wos


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

My full name is Bryan Dippel. My Uncle Bobby( my dads bro) went by this nick name for ever. I never heard the full story of how he got that nick name until he passed some years back. He worked at one of the refineries in Baytown for 35yrs. he had gotten himself into a management position and had helpers. One day he was telling one of his workers, "Take these plans up to that guy, tell this guy to get off his butt and take this over there, tell those guys to move that pipe over to the loading area, make sure so and so gets those blocks over to that guy" The helper would run around saying, "Dip-say this, Dip-say that.." And so started the legend.. I felt it was appropriate to pick up that name and keep his Spirit alive... Dipsay


----------



## Tomahawk (Sep 17, 2005)

I was a Tomahawk Weapons System technician back when I was in the Navy.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I can seriously tie a Pink Skitterwalk or Bone Superspook on and throw it from sun up to sun down. Nothing like that topwater bite.

Twitch-Twitch-Boom


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Initials and my birthday month and day. Started when I got AOL messenger in highschool. Used it for everything ever since.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

I work as an environmental project manager.


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

C.Hern5972 said:


> C- Chris
> Hern5972-Hernandez


I'm a member of a motorcycle website that has a guy with the same screen name. You don't ride do you?

I got my name from years ago when I played Blackhawk Down and Ghost Recon on the computer. I was a long range sniper, so I ended up with the name because nobody ever saw me, they just died. I added the numbers when I joined motohouston because they already had a member named Spectre. I know it doesn't exactly fit with fishing, but I'm old and dont want to remember a bunch of different screen names for all the different sites I belong to and games that I play.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Being the inventive person I am it's my name, not my profession.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

It's a nickname I gave my oldest son Sam years ago when he was actually cute.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I have been fishing the SURF for over 50 years now, and those waves have Busted on me a few to many times.


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

Nickname as a kid, same as last name. Nothing to do with sunglasses.


----------



## locohead62 (Jul 10, 2009)

Locohea62 because I run trains for a living and I was born way back in 1962


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Last names Auer and this was my nickname back in Highschool.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Spectaker because I like to pretend I catch a lot of specs. Should have been Hardhead Champion or something to that effect. Lol.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

In the late 80's early 90's I was taking guys on fishing trips to POC every weekend in the spring and early summers. I had no kids then and a very understanding wife.
I put them on redfish on topwaters by the boat loads and they would usually throw in the towel before the bites would stop. There were almost no guides there then in San Antonio bay anyway as charlies didnt exist and the crowds were no where to be seen. We caught trout to but didnt target them as much as reds.
The guys started calling me Redfish Ray. When I signed up on this sight that name was already taken so I changed it a little.
That was when POC WAS the coasts best kept secret.


----------



## zparkertx (Feb 24, 2012)

zparkertx - first initial first name & last name, tx "CREATIVE" was the username avail when I joined Gmail and is my sn for everything.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Been "weimtrainer" since I got the dog in the Avatar Feb 2004 at 6 weeks old. She's been gone since Mar 7 2012, still brings tears to my eyes and I can't bring myself to change the handle.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Buddy gave me the name... Cause that's what I do when on the H20!


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

My way of saying some one is an "expert" on something is to add the suffix "pert" to the end of what ever their forte. I would not call myself an expert by any means but fishing is my forte so naturally *fishspert* seemed appropriate


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

All the other ones were taken on ebay, so I figured not many people went by devil. 18 is my racecar # and 24 for Jeff Gordan.


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

mikereds = name and reds because i wish i could catch more reds then i do.....lol


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

character in a book series i read....


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Came up with this when I first joined 2cool, F****** New Guy= Funewgy


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

When I was a kid I used to go fish on some clunky, smelly old diesel trawlers for red grouper, shrimp, salmon, halibut, crabs, etc.. Loved everything about it: diesel fumes, that full-displacement hull hunkering down in the sea, watching stuff go by slowly. When it was time for a new boat a few years ago I got a little pocket trawler, 8 knot cruising speed= Slow Boat.


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

i love to wade
and badge number


----------



## TBAGN (Apr 27, 2011)

i would have put TBagnUrMom but they wouldnt let me


----------



## TBird1610 (Jan 28, 2011)

Name - Terry Bird, naturally have always been called TBird. 1610, numerical part of my address.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

To this day, when I go fishing, my dad will comment "You going out to drown worms again?"


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*I have a lot of kids(5) by today's standards anyway, and when they were young, it seem like anytime we had to do anything it seemed like it took us ALLDAYLONG!!! *_


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

I used to go scuba diving from the shore and then go swinning naked. J is my first initial and I was always back in the water first, so jdipper1.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Kenner21 said:


> Used to run a 1993 21 foor Kenner we bought from my grandfather(RIP) I like our new boat but I miss the Kenner sometimes just for sentimental reasons.


Same story but I still have the 1993 21ft kenner, (WoundedMinnow) comes from the experiences with the boat and life in general.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My son had a really good dog, just a mutt named Shaggy. I always called him Shaggydog. Now, Belle the Hell Dog is pretty shaggy herself, so Shaggydog. Love them doggies.


----------



## hurricanerob (Sep 30, 2011)

This is too easy. when I was in my 20's, everywhere I went I left a path of destruction and chaos so hurricane Rob has always fit me nicely.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

My best buddy in high school...and for life...hung the nickname 'The Turtle' on me back in the day because he said I was too slow getting into his wild haired schemes...and he knew it pizzed me off. Got the last boat 20 years ago..kids said it needed a name instead of just numbers.. They knew the story and voted to name it The Turtle... in honor of my late best friend...but I still hated it and it sounded like a crappy name for such a beautiful boat so we had another 'vote' and changed it to Tortuga...same thing, but in my second language..LOL


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

As with the old Ford commercial, "The Quality Went In Before The Name Went On!" That's how. CF?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Where I live + shortened version of my first name. Clayt short for Clayton


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

blackmagic= my go-to color in the norton sand eel jr.


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Stumpgrinder said:


> outta thin air. Know a guy whos handle was Mr sawzall and it sounded cool so I came up with something in the same neighborhood.
> 
> Never operated a stumpgrinder in my life.


I've operated a few, and if it is a manual stumpgrinder....you better be in shape! Fun only for the first few minutes, but can wear out even the biggest guy.

My handle comes from my 15+ years kayaking (yak), and obssesion for fishing (fin addict). As many of you may also think, fishing is probably the biggest addiction (money wise) that anyone can have. Crack, heroin, coke, weed don't stand a chance compared to fishing!!!!

Fish on brothers, fish on!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

I earned it at a young age. Have been practicing it for years. I have a nack for finding drop-offs while pulling a boat over shallow flats.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I grew up around fishing and there always seemed to be a few old timers hanging around the dock or ramp when we would go fishing. My dad would call them railbirds. After i built my tower, i kinda felt like the birds you see around just sitting and waiting for some action. It was the first thing that came to mind when i decided to going the forum.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Buddy got a kick outa calling me Johnny # five in a high squeaky voice and laugh hysterically at himself...other friends chimed in...now I'm #5 forever, even on 2cool!

Five


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

yakfinaddict said:


> I've operated a few, and if it is a manual stumpgrinder....you better be in shape! Fun only for the first few minutes, but can wear out even the biggest guy.
> 
> My handle comes from my 15+ years kayaking (yak), and obssesion for fishing (fin addict). As many of you may also think, fishing is probably the biggest addiction (money wise) that anyone can have. Crack, heroin, coke, weed don't stand a chance compared to fishing!!!!
> 
> Fish on brothers, fish on!


_*Yeah man, I definitely agree with you 100%. My wife wanted to know today, what I needed with 18 rods and reels, I just smh and told her she wouldn't understand!!! *_


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Abbreviated name and hull number of boat I served on in the USN. she was decommissioned in '63. Long time ago!


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Crawdad was my nickname on a tactical response team I was on for six years. I'm from Texas, but grew up in Louisiana. I didn't much care for it at first, but once you go to battle with a group of guys, I guess the nicknames stick.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

I used it as an E-mail address years ago and it ended up being my handle for all the forums I'm on.

*Sea*ly *Tex*as


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Wife gave it to me when she asked what I was going to do with my life 12 years ago.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

I was sleep walking one night saying.. Must fish.. must fish....must fish... so i was told ! Hence the name "Mustfish".


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

I love to fish and talk about fishin so it was easy.

LTF


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

A nickname from a good friend. I made it a compound word when I used it for my hotmail address. Liked it enough not to change it....my good friend passed away from cancer, so the name will stick.


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have always been drawn to the water, I grew up between two creeks and played in them everyday. I earned my nickname "sharky" in my early adulthood because I was always on the prowl.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Where did I get my 2Cool Handle?*

Whoopin It Up! is the name of my Baby Cat! It is not my nick name.

"Whoop" comes from my college days at Texas A & M.

All Texas Aggies are familiar with Whoop!

So... my Baby Cat is proud to be Maroon and it is Whoopin It Up! while out fishing! So... it is the 2Cool Handle for me.

I am a member of the 100th class of Texas A & M, Class of 1976.


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

ebay member name ,humble is my last name ,so just added one , and whoomp there it is!tight lines , God Bless.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Mine was the life flight code name I was given on my way to the ER at Hermann Memorial. Its been 10yrs and stuck with me ever since.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mine is my name. And 79 is the year I was born. And have no idea about the 30


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

The guys that worked for me on our crew called me Big Bad Bob. I am big 6'4", %$& lbs and my name is Bob but I'm just not that bad anymore, there was a time though. I like to use the nick BigBob but there's so many others trying to use the same nick that you have to add something to distinguish yours from theirs. That's why I added the TX.


----------



## Leaky WadersL (Feb 3, 2009)

"Leaky Waders" is a literal handle derived from the following experience: I sprung a slow leak in my chest waders while flounder fishing on a cold winter day in Dec 1987 at the Bolliver Island ferry landing. The fishing was good and I was young and dumb so I stayed in the water and continued to fish despite the uncomfortable conditions.


----------



## badfish45 (Dec 16, 2011)

Badfish Sublime song title, 45 number.


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Ranger 373V... Like Forrest says, "That's mah booooaat." LOL


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Ranger373V said:


> Ranger 373V... Like Forrest says, "That's mah booooaat." LOL


Wife made it for me back in.05 when i knew diddly squat about computers :sly:


----------



## Zfisherman (Aug 11, 2005)

Last name Zima and I like to fish.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

Original Astros and Houston Buffs broadcaster Loelle Passe used to say "now you're chunkin' them in there Podnuh"


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Always wanted a little farm on some property w/ a creek running through it. Well I got the property, about 20 yrs ago, we live on 18 acres in Willis and have chickens and show pigs but it doesn't have creek on it so we call it "No Creek Plantation" = NOCREEK


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

Podnuh,
Green to you for the old Rock 101 avatar! lol
I live in Dickinson too.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Orangeblooded Longhorn who loves to fish!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I accidentaly hooked a speckle-belly goose while fishing with spec-rigs under a popping cork tipped with dead shrimp once ... a long time ago in the marsh in south Louisiana.

He spun around 6x when I reeled him in and rung his neck ...

The fishing wasn't that great that day, so the bonus foul-hooked goose was a nice touch.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

A boat my dad owned with the name StoryTeller on it.


----------



## Blue Polaski (Oct 8, 2007)

Old man on the famed movie "Old School" Blue you're my boy!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

railbird said:


> I grew up around fishing and there always seemed to be a few old timers hanging around the dock or ramp when we would go fishing. My dad would call them railbirds. After i built my tower, i kinda felt like the birds you see around just sitting and waiting for some action. It was the first thing that came to mind when i decided to going the forum.


Any videos in the works? I always enjoy them.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Kr is my initials, and I love to fish. So there ya go!


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Uh..... Can't remember.


----------



## Plant guy (Apr 22, 2012)

Because I grow plants......


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

When My son was in college and I was fishing out of an aluminum boat, he would ask "Dad when are you going to get a bigger boat"
The answer was always the same, "as soon as there an end to the tuition". Right after he graduated from Baylor, I bought a nice boat and he said " Dad, you have to name this "EndTuition" "


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I went very original

First initial, last name 

Thus Nwilkins


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> I went very original
> 
> First initial, last name
> 
> Thus Nwilkins


Me too.....first name, last initial......pretty creative huh!......lol


----------



## yakinhoot (Jan 21, 2012)

*Yakinhoot*

A lot of my co workers call me hooty, so when i got my kayak, i just started using yakinhoot.


----------



## Korndog (Jun 21, 2008)

A fishing buddy and i always called one another cornholie-o from Beavus and Butthead, we shortened it to corn over the years. The night i signed on 2cool my boy was eating a corndog, well that was it I just added the K.


----------



## Wishfulthinking (Mar 10, 2012)

If I could I would go fishing every weekend but my wife says that's wishfulthinking.


----------



## budda (Jan 15, 2006)

*budda*

i worked for a portly guy once, they called him budda,,i thought it was funny,a few years back my employees started calling me budda, i guess i got a little portly also


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Brete said:


> Me too.....first name, last initial......pretty creative huh!......lol


I kinda liked mine after going our snapper fishing in 14 foot waves one day with my boy and the rest of the boat was sick and we was catching fish, drinkin' beer, and eating really disgusting (but good) sammiches.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Pretty boring for me...initials plus hobby==


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Like to fish Copano and Aransas bay, also else where but two favorites.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

My business, A family owned business since 1946, Blackmon's Garage


----------



## ReelRalph (Mar 31, 2010)

First time deep sea fishing in Hawaii back in 1990, it was my turn in the fighting chair and I catch a short nosed spearfish and the mate and my buddies are yelling Reel Ralph! Reel Ralph! pretty funny, one of those "guess you had to be there" moments. But it just kinda stuck and I remember the time like it was yesterday. oh, I got the spearfish mounted and it hanging right here in the study.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been traveling to the U.K. for work about 6+ times a year for a week at a time for the last 6 years. Anyway, I have an affinity for "fish n' chips" and colleagues gave me the nick name. The fact I also love fishing, seemed a decent screen name.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

It's we're I lived ,,, befor IKE still have my lot thow .. Crash boat basin Galveston west bay


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Just love fighting fire


----------



## Medic624 (Jul 2, 2011)

Medic624... I was a Paramedic for 14+ years. The county I worked in assigned numbers when you were certified to work in that county...My number was 624...hence Medic624


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Since I was a little kid I have loved to fish. I've fished from sun up to sun down and longer more times than I can count. Back before I had a wife and daughter I literally lived to fish. Just look at my transcript from my Freshman year of college if you don't believe me.lol 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LLM fisher (May 19, 2011)

The name explains it all...fishing the lower Laguna madra since 1979

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qorlxo
Fishin the LLM since 1979, 08 SS classic..06 Evinrude 150..medium light w/soft plastics..this boy has saltwater goin through his vein!!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Broke up with a girl because I was fishing almost everyday. She said I was ATE UP with it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Broke up with a girl because I was fishing almost everyday. She said I was ATE UP with it.


You too!?!

-mac-


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

CDHknives said:


> Pretty boring for me...initials plus hobby==


That's a beautiful blade CDH. Nice work.


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Growing up I always fished with live bait or fresh dead shrimp(my dads favorite) so as I have gotten older and more into fishing, I am always buying new plastics(arties) and Im always having to sling my plastic(db card) out to buy them. So therefore SlinginPlastic


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Italian ancestry. Spicy Italian was a subway sandwich. I started going with that in college and it's stuck around. The other one I use is mghippie. Because of the MGB that used to be my baby, and the fact that I had long hair in college and friends called me hippie (I'm not a hippie by any stretch). I figured spicyitalian would work better on here than mghippie.


----------



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

Nuclear Fission releases an incredible amount of energy which is the way I fish and I love the explosion


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

RAMROD came from way back when I was into online gaming, Sierra/Papyrus NASCAR kind of self explanatory, and like someone else said I don't like trying to remember multiple names so if you see RAMROD or RAMROD1 anywhere else its a high probability that its me.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I have been reloading since I was 14. Eventually I struck upon the Reloder series of powders which are tagged with numerical suffixes: Reloder 7, 10, 12, 15, 22, 25. I was born on the 28th, so Reloder28 seemed fitting since I use these powders almost exclusively.

I have been Reloder28 for many, many years & I use the same username for every bulletin board I join.


----------



## kenn22 (Jul 2, 2009)

I used to run a 22' Kenner Vision when I first got on this site. I now run a 23' Explorer and just keep the Kenn22 name


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

*Golffisherbob*

Like a few others not too complicated, two favorite things to do and first name.....anybody want to go? lol


----------



## HogJaw (Feb 13, 2011)

HOGJAW = I like'em *BIG*!


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

*Handle*

I am an attorney and just got a bad case of the redfish fever so it seemed like the thing to do.

Good Luck and Tight Lines.

http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm from Texas and initials


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Plant guy said:


> Because I grow plants......


 And smoke em too.lol:rybka:


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Have trained and competed retrievers for 21 yrs.


----------



## Reefbuilder (Jun 13, 2011)

Its what I do.


----------



## goodonya (Feb 21, 2007)

I spent alot of time in Australia in the late '90's and early '00's. It's a term of respect and praise that I just adopted. Aussies love Texans like brothers.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

My last names Boudreaux and I like to wadefish... Bout explains it. Have to admit im a native Mississippian though.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*College mascot*

I played football for the University of Southwestern Louisiana and our mascot was Ragin Cajuns. When I set up my email account Ragin Cajun was already taken, so Rage Cajun since 1996.

My handle on all forums...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I Fall In said:


> And smoke em too.lol:rybka:


Dont hate brother! You never know who does what. Play nice

-mac-


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I bought mine from an Informercial. 2 for $49.95 in 3 easy payments.


----------



## anchordude (Mar 8, 2012)

For the past several years I've been the anchor "bit__" on my two best friends' boats, but figured that would get sensored, so modified it to dude.


----------



## Feech (May 9, 2012)

Picked it because I LOVE to Feech!


----------



## salty redneck (Jan 20, 2012)

My kids say I'm always "Salty" (grouchy), and promise me that my grandkids will call us "Salty" and "Sweety" instead of grandpa and grandma; saltwater in my viens 

When I got married I didn't own a shirt that didn't have the sleeves cut-off, had two pair of shoes (work boots and dancin boots), have always driven a "pickup", and my kids all learned to ski behind a flounder boat, hence "*******" (not to mention I grew up in Tivoli, Tx and proud of my country heritage)
Salty + *******


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

A friend of mine has a house in Rockport....this guy is old school....uses nothing but Penn Spinning reels and gold or silver spoons....every now and then he'll bump plastics for trout but he is a Redfish slayer with those spoons! Every morning we go out we have the traditional harbor beer and he says "You ready to get some spoon fed Reds?" Learned a lot from this guy....


----------



## TangChaser (May 25, 2011)

I'm a saltwater aquarium enthusiast. Trying to net my yellow **** to change my rockscape can be a real pain in the rear.


----------

